# Yuxin Little Magic 3x3



## Catsareawesome (May 18, 2018)

Hi. Just started this thread for your thoughts on yuxin little magic magnetic or nonmagnetic.
Personally, this cube's the best I have ever had and MUCH better than my QiYi Sail. 
It has a sort of sandy/Bumpy feel but still very fast while being stable.
Would recommend to all.
Final score 9.9/10


----------



## tnk351 (May 18, 2018)

Its also better than my qiyi warrior


----------



## rancourt (Oct 15, 2018)

I own three Little Magics, and my experiences with them have been surprisingly varied.

My first was a stickered, stock LM from a Chinese eBay vendor, and truthfully, it's my least favorite cube -- even after tightening down the springs roughly three full revolutions per side each, the cube had stability issues in my hands, even as the tightening-down introduced occasional lockups, too. I'm a slow, steady, precise turner -- my times are in minutes, not seconds -- and I found the cube flexed and twisted a lot in my hands, but even slight twisting would introduce lockups. I was disappointed, and honestly, surprised to see such a well-praised cube perform so badly in my hands. I also found the stock stickers surprisingly uncomfortable, something I've never encountered before with a cube. My fingers kept catching their edges, and the stickers showed damage surprisingly quickly from this.

I have that one earmarked for a rebuild. A set of higher-quality stickers, an upgrade to Thunderclap springs, and strong magnets, I think, will breathe life back into this one. I'm a little nervous about positioning the magnets, given my shaky hands, but I've watched the videos a few times and I think this is probably within my capabilities. I strongly suspect that, with roughly $20 in upgrades, it'll be a cube I like much more.

Then, there was the stickerless Cuberspeed LM I ordered from eBay. Claimed it was a CH Little Magic M...wasn't actually, but I didn't mind...it was such a night-and-day change from my first LM! A little flex and twist, but not too bad at all, a pleasantly clacky but easy turning style, and a much more pleasant tactile experience under the fingertips. Was this really the same product as my first LM? This was utterly worth the roughly $8 I paid, and until my third LM arrived, it was one of my favorite cubes.

Then, my Cubicle Labs Little Magic M arrived. I am in love.

Smooth, easy, stability completely solved with magnets. It arrived along with an Angstrom Gan Air SM, and honestly, the LM impressed me more than the Angstrom has, so far! (I understand the Angstrom needs breaking in, and that's fine, it can take its time.) I can't get over just how different this cube feels, and how well the magnets and the combination of lubes (Traxxas 10k, Lubicle Speedy and DNM-37, I believe!) brings out a smoother, refined character, a subtlety and a gentle correction of balance that was, in my opinion, the stock LM's downfall.

So, three LMs...three very different experiences. Two I liked, one I loved, one I look forward to improving. The $20 Cubicle Labs version is beyond a doubt my favorite, and as for the stock stickered LM, I keep thinking I must just not have figured out what it needed. Out of curiosity, is yours a stickered or stickerless, and how's it set up? (I'm still pretty new to lubes, and if you're lubing yours yourself, I'd love to hear what you're using.)


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2018)

Fear not having shaky hands when it comes to placing magnets. So long as you can get a magnet into a corner and a magnet into an edge, they will attract together and then you can position them without shakiness getting in the way. After that, the magnets place themselves. 

Agree with you on the stock stickers. They're thin and poor quality. New ones make a big difference.


----------



## rancourt (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you, Tabe....points well taken. I've taken your encouragement to heart, disassembled my original LM, and as I place the order for the rebuild parts, the only question remaining is...any advice on how to split those corner cubies into their constituent pieces, safely?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2018)

If you can, push your fingernail into the little seam formed where two corner pieces meet. Then use two other fingers to gently pull the pieces apart. Alternatively, use a plastic razor blade instead of a fingernail.


----------



## rancourt (Oct 15, 2018)

Tabe said:


> If you can, push your fingernail into the little seam formed where two corner pieces meet. Then use two other fingers to gently pull the pieces apart. Alternatively, use a plastic razor blade instead of a fingernail.



The plastic razor worked wonders. Thank you, Tabe, I have one fully disassembled LM awaiting the arrival of magnets, springs and stickers!

I really continue to marvel at how different the stickered and stickerless versions feel. Has anyone else noticed this, too? Rationally, I want to put it down to poor setup, but...I adjusted the stickered version many times, and never managed to build the cube feel I got out of the box with the stickerless version. Is this just me?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2018)

rancourt said:


> The plastic razor worked wonders. Thank you, Tabe,


You're welcome. I accept cash and gift cards to Amazon, The Cubicle, and Speedcubeshop as gratuities.



In all seriousness, glad that worked out for you. I would be happy to walk you through the magnetization process if you need further assistance.


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 12, 2018)

I use the little magic at the time of posting as my main, and I agree with the sticker issue. The cube is honestly one of the best cubes i ever got

P.S i know it says I use a valk on my profile that's because I just ordered one and it will arrive soon so there's no point in changing it later


----------



## SUB-20 cuber (Feb 6, 2019)

My Yuxin is crunchy


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Feb 6, 2019)

My Yuxin was my main when I averaged around high 30's And basically It was a good cube I'd use it. If I was a beginner


----------



## Eelephant (Feb 17, 2019)

I love my little magic 3x3. Very fast, and the colors (stickerless) are great, they really pop. I suppose the only real downside is it doesn’t feel like it’s all that terribly stable. It’s not as good as my MF3RS2, which is my main, but I still use it all the time. 

Well, the MF3RS2 was my main until I left it somewhere. Not many places still carry it, since the MF3RS3 came out, but I found one. Yay! Should arrive soon, I’m hoping. There is nothing in the world like a well broken in MF3RS2. Smooth as silk and fast as hell. But I could be thinking that cuz I have literally never spent more than $10 on a 3x3....


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 3, 2019)

Eelephant said:


> I love my little magic 3x3. Very fast, and the colors (stickerless) are great, they really pop. I suppose the only real downside is it doesn’t feel like it’s all that terribly stable. It’s not as good as my MF3RS2, which is my main, but I still use it all the time.
> 
> Well, the MF3RS2 was my main until I left it somewhere. Not many places still carry it, since the MF3RS3 came out, but I found one. Yay! Should arrive soon, I’m hoping. There is nothing in the world like a well broken in MF3RS2. Smooth as silk and fast as hell. But I could be thinking that cuz I have literally never spent more than $10 on a 3x3....


among rs2m, rs3m and yuxin little magic m, which one is the best?


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Apr 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> among rs2m, rs3m and yuxin little magic m, which one is the best?


I'd do the yuxin


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 3, 2019)

NotYourAverageCuber said:


> I'd do the yuxin


Yuxin little magic m is my only 3x3 speed cube, and I am going to get the mf3rs3m.


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Apr 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic m is my only 3x3 speed cube, and I am going to get the mf3rs3m.


Im selling Coated lm's for 15 dollars if your interested they are fairly good


----------



## EDcubes13 (Apr 10, 2019)

I like the Yuxin Little Magic, but I don’t like the stickers. The red and orange are difficult to distinguish between each other.


----------



## leven Williams (Apr 10, 2019)

EDcubes13 said:


> I like the Yuxin Little Magic, but I don’t like the stickers. The red and orange are difficult to distinguish between each other.



The sticker quality is poor in general. I'm planning to re-sticker my Little Magic M.


----------



## AR_FlyFisher (Apr 17, 2019)

I used valk 3 FF stickers on my Yuxin little magic


----------

